# Overture 5



## wcreed51 (Apr 10, 2013)

There's an active thread on the SonicScores forum about the upcoming Overture 5, including screen shots. Worth checking out.


----------



## Reegs (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks....beautiful.


----------



## mducharme (Apr 11, 2013)

If this is any indication of its engraving ability, it is not very impressive:

http://sonicscores.com/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/overture-5-images/score-delete-track.png

In the Adagio measure of 9/4 on the right, the first note / rest in the measure is awfully close to the time signature, to the point where you have a collision between the grace note's accidental and the time signature. It just looks wrong. I'm sure you can probably adjust it, but the default shouldn't look like that.

Even worse, the polyphonic voicing in the horns in that same measure shows that the program has a tendency to align the upper voice to the right of the same note in the lower voice for no good reason.

The instrument names look really wonky being centered instead of right aligned.

I am sure all of these things are fixable manually, but why would you want to spend your valuable time doing so when you can get much better results than this with the default settings of either Sibelius or Finale?


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 12, 2013)

You wouldn't be using Overture for fine engraving, but rather for control of playback, with PRV, etc.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 12, 2013)

Along with MasterTracks Pro, I used Passport Designs Encore back in the day - Don Williams' predecessor to Overture (ironically) - and its strength was how easy it was to get music down through a combination of playing and writing. 

It had lots of ridiculous problems too - you couldn't cut and paste, for example, and I had to draw in cross-staff beams using graphic lines. But it was so much faster than Finale in those days that it wasn't funny.

Whether that's still its advantage, I don't know, but I do know that those parts are perfectly readable.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 12, 2013)

I also used Encore quite a lot back when I was on PC with Mastertracks Pro. I had a couple film scores knocked out on that combination and players never had issues reading the music. I thought it was nicely laid out and easy to work with.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 12, 2013)

I used MT Pro and Music Printer Plus. That was my return to music after many years!


----------



## JT (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish the Overture developers well with this upgrade, but what I see doesn't really impress me. For me, Overture has always been like the odd kid on the block. For notation, it doesn't come close to Finale or Sibelius, and for its DAW capabilities it doesn't come close to Cubase, Sonar, Logic, etc....

What's the old saying, "a jack of all trades, a master of none".


----------

